# قياس معدل السريان



## sinbad1985 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو توضيح الطرق / الأجهزة المستخدمة لقياس معدل السريان وسرعة المياه بالمواسير


----------



## أنا العربي (26 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
ما أعلمه عن موضوع قياس معدل السريان يقاس بواسطة جهاز بسيط يسمي flow meter واعلم منه نوعان :
اﻻول : بسيط جدا عبارة عن انبوب زجاجي مدرج يوضع كجزء من انابيب المياه(اي يتصل بانبيب المياه كانه وحده منها ولكن ﻻبد ان يكون في وضع راسي) وبداخله عوامه ترتفع مع سريان المياه داخل اﻻنابيب لتحدد قراءة معينة من تدريج اﻻنبوب الزجاجي الذي يكون معاير مسبقا ويكون هذا هو معدل السريان داخل اﻻنابيب.
الثاني : عبارة عن انبوب معدني غالبا يكون بداخله مروحه تدور عند سريان المياه داخل اﻻنابيب فتعطي اشارة ل راس كهربي مثبت علي هذا اﻻنبوب التي تحول بالطبع لإشارة تقرأ من خلال شاشة أو وحدة PLC.


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

